# Parallax setting??



## rwfireman (Mar 26, 2009)

Can anyone explain to me what the Parallax setting is on scopes?? I have seen some scopes that have a Parallax setting of 100 and others at 25. Whats the Difference??

Thanks


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Parallax is the difference in the angular position of two stationary points relative to each other from different viewing positions.

In so far as scopes are concerned, setting the parallax correction on your scope for the target range, eliminates the need for your cheek weld/eye position to be exactly perfect for a precise & repeatable accurate shot placement.

You may notice scopes with parallax correction are usually target scopes and/or scopes with magnification of 12X or greater. By & large,most scopes designed for big game hunting (no adjustable objective or "side focus") have the parallax factory corrected for 100 yards, most rimfire scopes are factory corrected for 50 yards. This is a good average for their intended tasks.

Parallax adjustment is usually made by turning the objective or by turning a turret on the side of the scope (side focus) to a specific range setting. When using a parallax adjustable scope set for the correct range to a target, the target will be in very sharp focus.

Unless the eye is perfectly positioned the result of a shot taken with incorrect parallax setting for the target range is usually a hit left or right of the point of aim. How wide the shot goes is determined by many factors. The farther the target, the more critial the correct parallax setting is.

Most shooters aren't good enough/require the exactness of parallax correction and will never know the difference. But for a skilled shooter requiring precision, particularly at longer ranges, a parallax adjustable scope is a virtual necessity...

Parallax error increases the further out the target is. For that reason I usually set my adjustable scopes at 300 yards, as most all my shots are taken at that range or closer. If the situation allows I range the target and set the parallax for the exact range, but a 300 yard setting is plenty close out to say, 400 yards...


----------

